# Pow'R Ball



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I got some in a .45 acp. Just wondering if anyone knew if it did what it is suppose to. Says won't get stopped up by thick clothes or material like hollowpoints can occasionally do. Said it was suppose to feed more reliable, also penetrate winshields and thin sheet metal.

Just wondering if anyone knew how it compared to standard hollowpoints.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

This round has been available for over ten years now, and they are still selling just fine. As for performance, it has gotten mixed reviews as to what is hype and what is true. i have shot a box of 9mm and they were accurate and fed well, but nothing special really. If I had to sum it up from what I've read, i would say that the chief benefit would be for feeding the 1911s that don't like big hollowpoints. The polymer ball does seem to address that issue. Beyond that, bullet performance for SD has been judged mostly as average, with some saying penetration is inconsistent. Also performance through winter clothing has been questioned. Other guys call them the best thing since sliced bread. So, as always sorting through hype from reality is a tough call, and you could spend an hour on the net and still not have a clear answer. Corbon generally has the good stuff, and they are still selling the "P-ball" so.......Anyway, I am currently impressed with the Corbon/Barnes DPX all copper bullets. These things are truly nasty and so far I've not seen any detractors (other than cost). They have a "thinner" bullet shape that MAY feed better than your typical ashtray. Bottom line...i think there are probably better bullets out there than the PowRBall.
JMHO,
Eli


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

If you typically shoot factory ammo in your .45 acp, you owe it to yourself to try the hornady custom ammo. This ammo uses the famous "xtp" bullet that has been one helluva performer since being introduced in the 1990's.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I very rarely ever shoot it. I have only put 10 rounds through it. I just saw what was written on the box and was wondering if anyone had any cobfirmation. When I goggles it brought up the manufacturer and some places selling...I was tired so I stopped looking.


----------

